# June Winners



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*June Calendar Photo*

*welshgold - Gracie*









*"Sunglasses and/or Hats" Photo Contest*

*Kai*


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to both winners!! Your Puppers are Awesome!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations to both of you. Brilliant pics !!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to both!! Excellent pics!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Excellent pictures of both of the furbabies. Congratulations.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of Goldens doing what they love, running and being goofy!! Congratulations.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations to both winners, these photos are simply amazing.
Let me tell you, our calendar will be something 
Rick, just wanted to ask you, do you store larger versions (from each month) of these photos anywhere?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Rick, just wanted to ask you, do you store larger versions (from each month) of these photos anywhere?


I do keep the original size that is sent to me.....some of them are larger...some are not...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Fantastic pictures, both of them! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Couple of GReat shots there. It never fails me to see the photos peope get of their dogs on this board.

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Those are absolutely great pictures.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW...those are both excellent choices! Well done!!


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Just fabulous! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

The exact two I voted for. Congrats to both...awsome pics!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Very worthy (and gorgeous) winners.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks to all who voted for our Gracie (and her stick)!!!! there were some great Golden photographs in this contest - my favourites were Kai and the one where a puppy was looking down into a paddling pool - brilliant!!!!
Thanks all once again and for what it's worth I also think that if we've won the competition with our dog one month we should not enter again - until perhaps next year!


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you all! and for votes too *kiss*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It was really great pictures.

Hooch


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Congratulations... those are both GREAT photos!!!


----------

